# What do you do when your horse spooks?



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

My TB is a _fairly :lol:_ calm horse, but he does spook a bit, so I was just wondering, what do you reckon is the best thing to do when a horse spooks? Talk to them and calm them down? Just ignore it? Approach and retreat?
Mostly I try to ignore it, and when he gets over it and walks on I praise him. Sometimes I encourage him to walk up to it (if I can actually tell what it is :roll: most of the time I think it's him imagining boogymen in the grass) and have a look. But what do you do when your horse spooks? Whether it be on the trail or in the arena.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

I think you already have the answer - all three methods you have outlined are good . It depends on what the horse is spooking at.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Depends on the horse. Usually one rein stop until they halt, then walk on. Though some of them learn to spook in place, and for those I just give them a sec, and walk on.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

sort of depends on why the spooked... my horse also a TB was spooking in the arena and was truly scared.... had to really work with her and make her not afraid of that area of the arena (there are woods there) it took time. on the trail I can usually tell if the spook is truly from being afraid or her being naughty..... if naughty then she gets a smack, if truly scared I try to get her to approach the object and learn to deal with it.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

All the above depending on the type of spook and the circumstance.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

I like to just ignore it. Correct the horse (get them back into the same gait/frame/spot) and go back to work doing whatever you were doing. If it happens twice in the same area, I will do extra work in the area. When a horse spooks, they aren't focused on you and the job - they are looking elsewhere. If you can get horse focused on the job, the spooking will go away.


----------



## Olycowgirl (May 18, 2009)

I would not just ignore it. This will cause your horse to become a "sissy" You need to build up his confidence of not being afraid of anything. one rein stop him and then approach and retreat is what I do. Ignoring the problem is not going to do anything.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

I think you have the right idea - the method would depend on what the horse is spooking at. If it's and object go have a boo at it and let him sniff and whatever he wants until he is comfortable. If he bolts the one rein stop would work well then go back to the area he spooked at until he comfortable. If it's just a little jerk I would just continue on makeing him pick up the pace you had him at and go back to the same spot over and over until he is confident again. I agree with Olycowgirl ignoreing the spook isn't going to work you need to boost his confidence and that would eliminate future spooks.


----------



## Calamity Jane (Mar 16, 2009)

Olycowgirl said:


> I would not just ignore it. This will cause your horse to become a "sissy" You need to build up his confidence of not being afraid of anything. one rein stop him and then approach and retreat is what I do. Ignoring the problem is not going to do anything.


I have to respectfully disagree. Ignoring it doesn't cause your horse to be a sissy. It can cause your horse to be more focused on you (the rider) and less focused on whatever is scaring him.

Also, you can't tell your horse not to ever be afraid. Fear is a natural thing for all animals, horses and humans. He's going to be afraid, but the intensity of the fear is what you can change and lessen (from a big jump sideways spook or a bolting spook to a spook in place)....by way of keeping him busy/redirecting that moment of nervous energy.

Ignoring it can simply mean that you don't react to the spook/spooky object (as long as it's not a runaway truck barreling at you at 50 mph:shock.... 

If you always take the time to approach the spooky thing (approach and retreat) this can backfire and cause a "sissy" horse....because what you might be doing is telling the horse "look at everything that might scare you" vs. pay attention to me despite the spooky thing and your horse might get the habit of looking for things to spook at.

-One rein stop and go on with your life
-Disengage the hindquarters quickly - sending the energy through the hip, so to speak...when the horse relaxes, release and walk on...
-Ask for change of direction, stop, back up, shoulder move over, give to the bit, speed up, slow down, etc.... take charge of the situation and the horse can calm down faster because he can't think of too many things at once. So, either he thinks of you or the spooky thing.

The basic idea is that you train yourself not to react to the spooking horse. If you clamp your legs around him or pull back on both reins when he spooks, you can become part of the problem. Instead, redirect and stay in control.


----------



## Jdun722 (Dec 27, 2008)

It depends on not what they spooked at, it's how they spooked. If they went into a blind terror then the best thing would be to calm them down then walk them past whatever they spooked at when they are calmed down again and have recovered. If they spook and just shy then it's best to stop them, let them get a good look at it, move on a bit, then go by it again.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I bring their head away from the scary thing so they switch their attention back to me, and use my outide leg (outside to the scary object) to keep them travelling the same line they were originally. 

Keeps their attention on me and they don't get away with mving their kegs off the track I need them on.

Works a treat and my little arab I trail ride a lot on hardly ever spooks anymore, he trusts me to get him past things safely.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Qtswede said:


> Depends on the horse. Usually one rein stop until they halt, then walk on. Though some of them learn to spook in place, and for those I just give them a sec, and walk on.


This is exactly like what I do except I will also urge them to walk toward the big scary thing they spooked at. However, if you don't know your horses limits or if you are not very experienced, it is really easy to panic a horse doing that and have an even bigger problem (runaways, bucking, etc.).


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Depends on the type of spook. If he just sidesteps a little, but keeps going forward, I act like nothing happened. If it's a half hearted turn and bolt, (ie I can get him turned back around before the bolt part) but he's not quivering and snorting, he's putting me on and not really scared. I don't let him turn away from the direction we're going and just sit there until he gives in and moves on, lots of praise and I tell him how brave he is. 

If he's really scared, the turn and bolt will be preceeded by a squeal or big time snort and the bolt part is massive. I shut him down with a one rein stop. Usually he continues to be wicked scared. If I can get him past the monster with a leg yield or shoulder-fore, he usually jigs for about 1/2 mile and then settles down. I tell him he's okay and then really praise him when he finally takes that deep breath and calms down. 

Like others said, all depends on the situation. The better you know your horse the better off you'll be. I'd never push a horse that's really scared, but I'd never give into one who's just putting me on if I can help it.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

RedHawk said:


> But what do you do when your horse spooks? Whether it be on the trail or in the arena.


 
Hmmmmmmmm

Mine doesn't spook !!

The best thing is to ignore it. The more attention you bring to misbehaviour the worse it often gets. I also will not make a horse look at what it spooked at...again tells the horse it has to be something special by bringing attention to it.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Lots of awesome replies!

It really depends on the horse, but I tend to want my horses to actually LOOK at what is scaring them. I don't want them side stepping, ears pricked and snorting halfway across the road and then trying to bolt as they pass it. My Arab is a weird one - I swear she almost makes a game out of spooking. She "spooks" every ten steps, but it's nothing but a flinch sideways. So while most people would call her "spooky", I don't because she never spooks violently. In fact, she has a tendency to approach whatever is scaring her. She's very curious, and I attest a lot of it to her trusting me when I'm on her. So I just laugh and talk to her when she's doing the Arab shuffle down the trail, pretending she's scared of everything. I borderline think she's learned it amuses me and does it on purpose :lol: I wouldn't put it past her!

However, if I'm on a horse that's ACTUALLY spooking - I want them to stop and look at it without being a basket case. Mostly because our horses are mainly trail animals, and they need to learn to look at things. I ignore it if they're just being "looky", but any sort of reactive behaviour to whatever is scaring them results in standing for as long as it takes for them to walk away without trying to bolt.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I hang on


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

If it's an object we'll be likely to keep passing, I will work on getting the horse to investigate what is scaring him. 

If it's a one time and unpredictable thing, like a bird flittering out in front of him, I will just have him walk it off. 

I never, ever, discipline after a spook...that can wind up compounding the issue, because you're adding more stress to an already worked up situation. The calmer and more relaxed you remain, the more that will transfer to your horse; I've ridden horses that started out spooking at pretty much anything, but because I remained calm and reassuring in my riding, the horses begin to relax, and realize that spooking is not the answer to pent up energy (or for whatever reason they may have for spooking, 'valid, or invalid' imo).

In any situation, I try to keep the horse looking in the direction he is scared of, and will not leave that area until he relaxes, and is ready to refocus on what we were doing before.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> The best thing is to ignore it. The more attention you bring to misbehaviour the worse it often gets. I also will not make a horse look at what it spooked at...again tells the horse it has to be something special by bringing attention to it.


Agree!

That's the point of my method.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Spyder said:


> Hmmmmmmmm
> 
> Mine doesn't spook !!
> 
> The best thing is to ignore it. The more attention you bring to misbehavior the worse it often gets. I also will not make a horse look at what it spooked at...again tells the horse it has to be something special by bringing attention to it.


I agree with the first part, there is no need to bring attention to the spook itself. My horse really doesn't spook, she's more of a, "it's too scary to go that way!" kind of girl. But when she does spook, it's a very little jump, and I typically just laugh and keep going. 

As far as the second part goes... I try and desensitize her to scary objects, because it will make her less likely to react the next time, not make her think something about it was special. It's all about showing her the object in question means nothing. 

And when I do bring her up to the scary object, I am very careful about how I go about it. I get off and I walk up to it with her. I touch it and get her as close to it as she is comfortable and when she starts showing interest in other things, it's usually safe to call it good and move on. Forcing your horse to touch it's nose to the scary object could just make the object more scary.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My way of thinking is that when you ask your horse to loko at everything it spooks aty, it learns to look at everything scary... Instead of trusting the person to get them past it. Their person makes them go closer to the scary thing instead! In my experience, doing so doesn't improve spooking, itmay lessen the reaction, but it doesn't prevent it. The only way i've found to prevent it is as I wrote above.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

You have a good point... but every horse I've ridden has benefited by how I deal with it. Besides, Ricci has never spooked in the arena when I'm riding. And if we are working, for example taking a good, fast run, she doesn't spook at anything, garbage bags, dogs charging out of the brush... and I did say I only take her as close as she is comfortable, and she gets a good look. She's never spooked at the same thing or in the same area twice.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't think any horse i've ever ridden has spooked in the arena :] 

I expect the same level of atention wether i'm walking on a loose rein or going for a good run... It shouldn't change how scary something is.

But hey, different strokes for different folks, that's what works for me!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have found with most of my horses that when I make them stop and look at whatever scared them until they are comfortable with it, they learn that they can trust where I send them that there is nothing dangerous there. My bay horse Denny scares at absolutely nothing because that it all I did during the first year I rode him is took him all over town and every time he would look at something hard or flinch at something, I would make him go stand by it. Now the only thing he is scared of is men (issue from previous owner that I can't seem to get him over) and anything swung off his back like a rope or if the rider flings their arms around (again, old scars from previous owner). Anything else and he is fine; trash bag attaches itself to a shoe? No problem. Kid crashes his bike underneath him? Just freezes and looks to see what is there and stands until the kid gets up and away. Old wire hangs up on a back leg in an unfamiliar pasture? Just stops and stands with one leg hung out behind him until I get off and remove the wire. He will even back up a couple of steps on 3 legs if needed. 

But, different tactics can be used to create the same result and so long as the horse gets over the spooks, then it is all good.


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

Do not talk to them in a soothing voice as they interrupt that as " that was scary its gone now" Be strong and calm and breath deep let them know you are in charge and they have nothing to be afraid of as you are their leader. Hard to do sometimes I know especially when your heart is beating 100 miles a minute. Know that they are kind loving animals not out to hurt anyone and if you are calm and strong so are they.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

The first thing I do is make sure my horse doesn't turn his butt to whatever spooked him. If he turns his butt to it, that's a good way to get him to buck or run off. So I keep his nose tipped toward the thing, or area, or whatever, the saber-toothed butterfly on the flower for some horses, and if I have to disengage his hind end. Then I'll back him away from "it" until I feel him relax. Then I'll ask him to stop and wait and think about it and once I feel him relaxed I will ask him forward. If he is hesitant I'll back him up a couple more steps. The WORST thing you could do if your horse is acting spooky is make him go toward the thing. That will just cause the horse to become more unconfident. It's like shoving a person scared of heights toward a cliff's edge. So I just use approach and retreat until my horse is completely calm and confident. 

Spooking is an instinctual fear response. A horse NEVER spooks to get out of work or anything like that. Horses don't think like that. Even if the horse spooks at something like the grass blowing, to him that is something scary and to him it feels very real and very dangerous. It doesn't make sense to us, but horses don't think like us anyway, so in order to help the horse we need to understand his view of the world. Put ourselves in his place. Not criticize him and punish him for acting like what he is.....a prey animal.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

i actually find that talking works best for my arab. i can tell when someone is getting ready to scare him and i'll start just babbling to him about anything. i keep my voice light and even so he knows that i'm not scared of anything. if he's spooked suddenly, i'll circle him around and WALK him by the object that scared him talking to him the whole time. if he wants to stop and look at it, i let him. then its time to get back to work. if he spooks at it again, i apply leg and just make him go by it. 
most of the time, horses are genuinely scared by things and appreciate a rider who helps them through that. my horse trusts me and knows that, if i'm ok, then he'll be okay. and i've never had him bolt, rear, or anything at a spook. i hope this helps


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

To add to what I put up before... in my personal experience, if you don't make a big deal over it, they get over it quickly. I had a student that could NOT get her horse to go past a brush pile. That horse never gave me an issue with it, only her - it had more to do with her being afraid he was going to spook than him actually being spooked by it. Honest to God spooks, I ignore - especially when it's something like birds, deer, etc. Spooking at silly crap ... mailboxes, barrels, a tree - those things we investigate. Basically, if it's something that they had a fair reason to spook at, I act like it never happened, and move on. The horses I've worked with have all gotten more or less numb to those things when handled like that. Even my goosey mare now hardly flinches when deer cross the trail in front of her. Just stay safe, calm & cool & you'll be fine.
Just remember, they CAN see your face while you're aboard. If you're stressing over something, they can read it. If you look too hard at something, they'll focus on it too.


----------



## ponygalmaddy (May 19, 2009)

if im workign in the school nd there is something new , in the warm up ill let them look at it, btu once we start workign if there still a little spookyill play with the reins and get them facign away from it, patting them when they go past it, and same on hacks, because there only trying to save you and thirself!


----------



## Cayuse (May 28, 2009)

> I have found with most of my horses that when I make them stop and look at whatever scared them until they are comfortable with it, they learn that they can trust where I send them that there is nothing dangerous there.


My thoughts exactly. I take every "spook" as a training opportunity. I never just let it go. When they do spook I remain calm but I make sure the horse knows that whatever spooked him will not hurt him. I make the horse go up to it or by it or through it several times until it becomes "old hat". If I have to lead the horse to it, I will but I never just let it go. Just me.


----------



## ChantillaLace (Jun 3, 2009)

I"m working with a 5 year old Arabian and whenever she spooks, which is almost constantly, I just talk to her and tell her to take a look. Of course, I'm just leading her around and I'm not on her back so that's a little different... I try to give her her space so if she does jump or something she won't trample me or something. I kinda stand near whatever she is looking at and sweet talk her. Once she starts to chew or try to snatch a bite of grass, I know she has looked enough. The last thing you want to do is walk away and ignore it! Horses are flight animals and might think they are running away from whatever "it" is and "it" is chasing them.
Oh, I also have a TN Walking horse that spooks at butterflies, squirrels, and shadows. I almost think she has eye problems... She needs some glasses.lol


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> My thoughts exactly. I take every "spook" as a training opportunity. I never just let it go. When they do spook I remain calm but I make sure the horse knows that whatever spooked him will not hurt him. I make the horse go up to it or by it or through it several times until it becomes "old hat". If I have to lead the horse to it, I will but I never just let it go. Just me.


What if your horse spooks at a snake, and his conditioned response is to go closer and look? he will be confused when you get him away from there quick smart. I would rather my horse look, and continue where I ask him in a calm manner without expecting to have to go near the scary thing.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> What if your horse spooks at a snake, and his conditioned response is to go closer and look? he will be confused when you get him away from there quick smart. I would rather my horse look, and continue where I ask him in a calm manner without expecting to have to go near the scary thing.


You're actually completely contradicting yourself. By simply expecting your horse to trust you and never react, you're preventing your horse from actually alerting you to the presence of a snake, and making it twice as likely for your horse to get bitten. Hence why I dislike "bombproof" horses on trails. I expect my horse to alert me to potential danger, not ignore it because "he trusts me to protect him." My horse trusting me is her spooking at a mailbox but then willingly approaching it when I ask her to. I would never want to be on a horse that didn't spook because I personally find it a useful tool when out on the trail.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I never said I don't want/let them react at all. Of course my horse is going to look when he sees a snake. It would be a hell of a lot of desensitizing to stop a horse from thinking a snake is out to get him, it's 1000's of years of genetic programming.

My horse is allowed to look, allowed to blow, but they are NOT allowed to move from the path we are travelling unless I ask, or unless we are headed directly for said scary object. If they try, that is when I bring their head ariound and yeild their body to stay on the same track.

I personally don't find spinning, bolting or blowing out useful tools, EVER. My horse can alert me, and does, without ever putting me or himself in danger. Spooking IS dangerous behaviour, and can result in injury to both rider and horse. That is something I try to avoid.


----------



## Cayuse (May 28, 2009)

> What if your horse spooks at a snake, and his conditioned response is to go closer and look?


First of all I have never had a horse like this. I've never known a horse to spook and then go to it on his own.

If for example my horse spooks at a snake then of course Im not going to walk it up to the snake. Im not going to endanger my horse or myself. What I am going to do is regain composure of my horse, identify the problem and then look for a solution. In the case I would stopmove my horse off, let him settle, face the direction of the snake and let him sit there for a minute,(AT A SAFE DISTANCE). I want him to look in the direction calmly and then move on. Today I passed 3 snakes on the ride but my horse never spooked so I didn't get to try this!

A horse doesn't have to spook to alert you. You should know your horse well enough to sense it. I can feel my horse tense up, see his ears flicker back and forth and feel the excitement building in him. More than once I have had a horse look into the bush and not want to go. Sometimes I coax the horse on, depending on what the horse's body is telling me. Other times I trust the horse to know that there is something there I can't see. You just have to know your horse. If I do move past something I come back to it another day and see what happens.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> horse doesn't have to spook to alert you. You should know your horse well enough to sense it. I can feel my horse tense up, see his ears flicker back and forth and feel the excitement building in him. More than once I have had a horse look into the bush and not want to go. Sometimes I coax the horse on, depending on what the horse's body is telling me. Other times I trust the horse to know that there is something there I can't see.


Exactly, agree 100%


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

When Thunder spooks, I handle each situation as it is needed. Sometimes there is true reason to spook like for danger, spooking because he saw something new, and spooking and things he knows because he's high strung that day and feeling flighty. Most times, in the arena, he's just being flighty and so I have him continue to go past the area, of course stop and look, and just go through that area several times until I receive some "give" to his reaction to the area. If we're on the trail, his spookiness is almost always alertness, and jumpiness to things that are new, especially because he's 3. So we stop and look, depending on his body, I will either push through after that, or change directions.


----------

